# Sim Free Phone From Amazon UK



## divadsnilloc (27 Nov 2012)

Considering buying "Sim Free" phone from Amazon UK, very good prices. Will one of these phones work on Irish and other countries networks or are they restricted to UK networks?


----------



## Time (27 Nov 2012)

They will work on any network as they are sim free.


----------



## Lightning (27 Nov 2012)

Exactly. It is worth looking at the price on Amazon.de as well.


----------

